
Fighting Off A Depression - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/05/opinion/05krugman.html?ref=opinion
======
pragmatic
Public works spending as stimulus: How come we’re not already rich?

[http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2008/12/09/public-
works-s...](http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2008/12/09/public-works-
spending-as-stimulus-how-come-were-not-already-rich/)

